

How to prove 0.999… = 1. - ssahnaz

The meaning of 0.999… is a tricky concept, and depends on what we allow a number to be. For non-math persons, you will probably disagree with the equality, but there are many elementary proofs that could show it.
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
======
jeffcoat
That borders on impressive: Four of the five statements leading into the
"proofs" are wrong (and the fifth needs a lot of charity), and all three of
the proofs are meaningless in exactly the same way.

------
dcpdx
The one I remember is .333 (repeating) = 1/3. .333(3)=.999. 1/3(3)=1.
Therefore, .999=1.

------
mrebus
I use tell me a number between .999... And 1

